# Deer by proxie, I wonder??



## alleyyooper (Nov 21, 2010)

Kare bought me a new 20 gauge slug gun for our 25 annaversy in Febuary.








I had been wanting a slug gun for some time.

She took the picture of this buck on the 9th of nov.






Opening morning I let a 4 point pass from this blind over looking the creek and the old creek bed.





Opening evening I let a 5 point pass from the same blind.

Second day I was in this finished blind.





In the morning I let a 4 point pass, I believe the same one as opening morning. That evening as I was packing up for the day I let another 4 point pass. 

Then Saturday morning I had a noon appointment to go look to see if I could save some bees in a fallen tree. Since the blind over looking the creek is the cloest to the house I hunted it again despite my rule of not doing the same blind two days in a row.
About 9:30 Kare comes up the stairs from putting wood in the furnace, looks out the living room window and calls me on the talk about. 
She says the big buck is on the hill heading to the back. 
I set my book down and remove my chair so I can get a good view behind my blind. I see the buck coming along the ridge line to me. Looks as if I'm going to get an easy shot, but the buck stops in some brush and then climbs up on the trail along the creek. Once he hits the trail he starts to reverase his course. I aimed and squeezed off the shot. The buck runs behind some big trees stumbling as he went. I rack the gun for a second shot if he comes out from behind the trees. I can see him moving and kare is talking to me on the radio but I'm watching to see if the deer is going to move again. Seems like 10 to 15 minutes to me but Kare said 4 minutes she saw me from our living room window approching the deer . He is down for the count, My first southern Michigan white tail, My 49th year of hunting them.
The buck hammer did an awsome job going in at a quartering angle behind the left front shoulder jelling the lungs and punching a hole thru the heart. I recovered the bullet just under the hide behind the right shoulder.
A team effort netted a nice buck.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 21, 2010)

Shot was a paced 53 yards.

 Al


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice! Congrats, nothing like that feeling.


----------



## deeker (Nov 22, 2010)

Alleyyooper, nice shotgun and great shot!!

Gave you a couple of new shiny nova's for your effort!

Kevin


----------



## yooper (Nov 22, 2010)

good story and nice shot there


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 22, 2010)

Congrats, nice buck... great story.


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 26, 2010)

nice job .great story.


----------

